# Morritt's Grand Resort ??



## riverdees05 (Aug 2, 2013)

Morritt's Grand Resort ( old RCI # 5930)  
City: Grand Cayman 
Country: Cayman Islands 

Did this resort change to II from RCI, too?

I haven't seen any availability since Morritt's switched to II


----------



## fillde (Aug 2, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> Morritt's Grand Resort ( old RCI # 5930)
> City: Grand Cayman
> Country: Cayman Islands
> 
> ...



I think you answered your question.

 I was able to get into the Grand last June by using SFX for the exchange. Great place. Reminded me of a balcony cabin on a cruise ship with the great views.


----------



## shorts (Aug 3, 2013)

The Grand won't be switching to II for another year. It's just doesn't have as much availability with only two buildings. Keep watching or put in an ongoing search.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 8, 2013)

*cayman*

Def. put in   search, we did back to back weeks at the Grand and the sister resort next door.. it was wonderful and we had a ball. Beachfront, private, quiet and relaxing..


----------



## siesta (Sep 8, 2013)

nerodog said:


> Def. put in   search, we did back to back weeks at the Grand and the sister resort next door.. it was wonderful and we had a ball. Beachfront, private, quiet and relaxing..


how were the interior of the Grand units?


----------



## jadejar (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually the Seaside units of Morritt's Tortuga are newer than the Grand.  Also, a new building, the Londoner, is in the process of being built right now.


----------



## xujoe (Nov 5, 2013)

*morritts*

I was told by the reservations department at Morritts that II is now an option, not mandatory, thus trading through RCI will remain an option for both the Grand and Tortuga.  What I do not understand is in viewing weeks on RCI is how you determine if a unit is in the newer Morritts Seaside or the older  units.


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 6, 2013)

We own at Morritt's and were there this past July.  All the units in the Grand were getting new furniture during that week, so it must look great now.  We didn't think the units even needed the new furniture.  Our son was in one of the units but checked out early so we didn't get to see the new stuff.

Exchanges are usually put into a poolside units at Tortuga, although sometimes you can get lucky and be put oceanfront.  But with that too, the unit could be in the Seaside building or the Wooden, older building.  Even as an owner, if I trade another property for Morritt's for family members to use, I've always gotten a poolside unit.

On our very first trade into Morritt's, we were given an oceanfront unit, this is before Seaside was even in the picture.  We fell in love and ended up buying 2 units.  Maybe they do this for first time exchangers


----------



## Caladezi (Nov 10, 2013)

Seaside building units are reserved for owners.  It would be very rare for an exchanger to be placed in that building.  The common units used for Tortuga exchangers are the poolside ones.  If you want an oceanfront unit then trade into the Grand where all of the units face the water.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe you can answer my question.  I am looking to book a week for 2/15.  Do you think it matters if I take a Friday or Saturday check-in?


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't think it really matters since all buildings have Friday, Saturday and Sunday check ins.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 11, 2013)

joyzilli said:


> I don't think it really matters since all buildings have Friday, Saturday and Sunday check ins.


Ok, thanks.


----------

